
Eve Online will be free to play soon - JWLong
http://www.theverge.com/2016/8/31/12729104/eve-online-free-to-play
======
tonteldoos
I guess I may fall under the 'lapsed fan' heading. Not sure where I will find
the time nowadays, but this sure is tempting...

~~~
ceejayoz
I'm not sure I wanna fly around as cannon fodder.

> Alpha clones represent the free option, and offer a more limited, and very
> specific set of skills, weapons, and ships that players have access to.

~~~
ry_ry
You could try to use the cannon fodder account to Plex your main for Special
Occasions, I guess.

It was never very hard to make Plex money with a full account, but it's been a
while since I played.

